# 2019 SEL 4 Motion R-Line w/3rd Row Option Availability



## MiamiBourne (Jun 12, 2003)

Hey guys, 

New to this sub forum but I've been on vortex a while. I currently have a 2016 MK7 Golf R and my wife and I are expecting our first child in the middle of August. We looked at a few other SUV's (CRV, Rogue, etc) but my wife seemed to love the Tiguan for the design (interior/exterior), the tech and the 3rd row option. 

Now I have a dealer in Jersey that has plenty of SEL 4 Motion w/3rd rows but says that getting this with the R-line is rare. Anyone have trouble finding this combo? Should I push the dealership to get me one with an R-Line or leverage this for better pricing? 

The salesman is not exactly offering me to find one. I'm not sure which sites have the best search to find and check on '3rd row option' if anyone has a suggestion. 

Thanks.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

MiamiBourne said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> New to this sub forum but I've been on vortex a while. I currently have a 2016 MK7 Golf R and my wife and I are expecting our first child in the middle of August. We looked at a few other SUV's (CRV, Rogue, etc) but my wife seemed to love the Tiguan for the design (interior/exterior), the tech and the 3rd row option.
> 
> ...


Order the vehicle you want. Don't accept some vehicle that has been sitting on a lot somewhere being damaged.


----------



## CTGeoff (Feb 24, 2015)

Various dealers that I visited also gave me some runarounds as far as availability. What i've found over the years is that if they have the inventory on their own lot, they want you in it and that vehicle gone. Some salesmen will tell you anything they can to get you to buy what is currently in stock. Sure, they can locate and get inventory from other dealers by buying or trading vehicles, but that's not practical for them and they will often pass along a higher cost to you. 

With that being said, I recommend you use tools like AutoTrader or Cargurus to search for inventory in your area. You can specify the Make, model, trim level and add key words for the third row to find them. A quick search tells me that what you seek is out there, you may just have to travel further to procure it and possibly deal with other dealers. VW's site also allows you to configure the vehicle you want and search inventory. I used CarGurus and Autotrader to locate what I was looking for and traveled out of state to get it (CT to NY about 2 hours) but it was significantly cheaper than if I had my local dealer get it for me. They even told me to send them my best quote and they'd match or beat it but couldn't come close (~$55 per month more expensive than my best quote (lease)). Sometimes putting in a couple hours of legwork yourself is worth it. Tell any dealers further away exactly what you want and ask for their absolute best price as you have to travel and don't want to have to go there to negotiate. 

There was an amazing looking SEL RLine with third row at my dealer up until a few weeks ago - Pyrite Silver with the BLACK R-line package, (super rare color and black package.) I came very close to getting it just based on how sexy it was but the features on a premium outweighed that. (Pic below)

Good luck!


----------



## MiamiBourne (Jun 12, 2003)

CTGeoff said:


> Various dealers that I visited also gave me some runarounds as far as availability. What i've found over the years is that if they have the inventory on their own lot, they want you in it and that vehicle gone. Some salesmen will tell you anything they can to get you to buy what is currently in stock. Sure, they can locate and get inventory from other dealers by buying or trading vehicles, but that's not practical for them and they will often pass along a higher cost to you.
> 
> With that being said, I recommend you use tools like AutoTrader or Cargurus to search for inventory in your area. You can specify the Make, model, trim level and add key words for the third row to find them. A quick search tells me that what you seek is out there, you may just have to travel further to procure it and possibly deal with other dealers. VW's site also allows you to configure the vehicle you want and search inventory. I used CarGurus and Autotrader to locate what I was looking for and traveled out of state to get it (CT to NY about 2 hours) but it was significantly cheaper than if I had my local dealer get it for me. They even told me to send them my best quote and they'd match or beat it but couldn't come close (~$55 per month more expensive than my best quote (lease)). Sometimes putting in a couple hours of legwork yourself is worth it. Tell any dealers further away exactly what you want and ask for their absolute best price as you have to travel and don't want to have to go there to negotiate.
> 
> ...


Gotcha and thanks. I am in talks with a dealer in Virginia (Lindsey Dulles) and they seem to have what I want. I have a few questions if you don't mind!

1. Which Dealer in NY did you work with?
2. If working out of state, what can I ask for to make sure the dealer is going to honor my deal before traveling a few hours so I'm not wasting my time. We are looking at leasing and have worked down our numbers but I know there is room.

Thanks again! :beer:


----------



## CTGeoff (Feb 24, 2015)

MiamiBourne said:


> Gotcha and thanks. I am in talks with a dealer in Virginia (Lindsey Dulles) and they seem to have what I want. I have a few questions if you don't mind!
> 
> 1. Which Dealer in NY did you work with?
> 2. If working out of state, what can I ask for to make sure the dealer is going to honor my deal before traveling a few hours so I'm not wasting my time. We are looking at leasing and have worked down our numbers but I know there is room.
> ...


I used Kingston VW. Laura is the Internet Sales person that responded to my online inquiry within minutes with a competitive quote that crushed all others in CT where I am from. The only other quote I got that was comparable was from a dealer in the south of Boston. Rico took over and oversaw everything from the point I was interested and had specific questions and he is a sales consultant. 

Just be clear about your position of being out of state. When you get the quote, verify it has all of the info pertinent to the deal and broken down line by line. For me it was also a lease so they provided everything relevant such as MSRP, Selling Price, Rebates, Price after rebates and sale price from MSRP, any fees, and the residual value. It was all in writing and transparent. When my local dealer whom i've used before tried to match it, they just couldn't and they called me to tell me to make sure I talk with the business manager to confirm everything and ask for any other fees not shown as they felt the price was too low and were stumped as to why. There wasn't anything missing. The only catch was that because I am in CT and they are a NY dealer, I had to register and title the car on my own. I had to title it to VW and they had prepared a letter that was notarized giving me power of attorney to sign for VW, as with a lease VW is the titled owner and as the lessee I get the registration. They had given me a 30-day temp plate so I had a month to visit the DMV. It was very smooth, no "gotchas." They were well prepared and this type of scenario wasn't new to them. Also worth noting and helpful to understand why they were so much cheaper - in CT the dealer can make any fee they want and NY law prohibits them from charging more than $75. Some fees at the dealers I was getting quotes of were upwards of $700. Not sure how NJ works. They rolled CT sales tax into the deal. All in all, it was very simple to handle and well worth the time for me to get a much better price. 

Happy to answer any other questions you may have! Maybe your local dealer is willing to match a quote from them or other out-of-state dealers as well to save you the trip and an hour at DMV.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

have you try that one dealership at Brooklyn? at 4th Ave, i dont rememberer the name of dealership. when i visited my grandparents i saw few SEL Rline around. Not sure if they have 3rd row. 
Good news if 4th Ave doesn’t have it Manhattan open road vw does


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2018)

It was a huge challenge to find an SEL 4Motion with third row and Rline. I used Edmunds car finder to track one down locally and then used the dealer internet quote option and got a really good price. Just be patient and keep looking.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

heres the open road website. they have one left you gotta be quick. 
https://www.vwmanhattan.com/new-Man...guan-20T+SEL+R+Line+4MOTION-3VV2B7AX4KM033656


----------



## MiamiBourne (Jun 12, 2003)

CTGeoff said:


> I used Kingston VW. Laura is the Internet Sales person that responded to my online inquiry within minutes with a competitive quote that crushed all others in CT where I am from. The only other quote I got that was comparable was from a dealer in the south of Boston. Rico took over and oversaw everything from the point I was interested and had specific questions and he is a sales consultant.
> 
> Just be clear about your position of being out of state. When you get the quote, verify it has all of the info pertinent to the deal and broken down line by line. For me it was also a lease so they provided everything relevant such as MSRP, Selling Price, Rebates, Price after rebates and sale price from MSRP, any fees, and the residual value. It was all in writing and transparent. When my local dealer whom i've used before tried to match it, they just couldn't and they called me to tell me to make sure I talk with the business manager to confirm everything and ask for any other fees not shown as they felt the price was too low and were stumped as to why. There wasn't anything missing. The only catch was that because I am in CT and they are a NY dealer, I had to register and title the car on my own. I had to title it to VW and they had prepared a letter that was notarized giving me power of attorney to sign for VW, as with a lease VW is the titled owner and as the lessee I get the registration. They had given me a 30-day temp plate so I had a month to visit the DMV. It was very smooth, no "gotchas." They were well prepared and this type of scenario wasn't new to them. Also worth noting and helpful to understand why they were so much cheaper - in CT the dealer can make any fee they want and NY law prohibits them from charging more than $75. Some fees at the dealers I was getting quotes of were upwards of $700. Not sure how NJ works. They rolled CT sales tax into the deal. All in all, it was very simple to handle and well worth the time for me to get a much better price.
> 
> Happy to answer any other questions you may have! Maybe your local dealer is willing to match a quote from them or other out-of-state dealers as well to save you the trip and an hour at DMV.


Thanks, they don't seem to have the one I want but I'm looking. I may PM you a quote I got to see what you think. It looks good.



1054521247 said:


> have you try that one dealership at Brooklyn? at 4th Ave, i dont rememberer the name of dealership. when i visited my grandparents i saw few SEL Rline around. Not sure if they have 3rd row.
> Good news if 4th Ave doesn’t have it Manhattan open road vw does





1054521247 said:


> heres the open road website. they have one left you gotta be quick.
> https://www.vwmanhattan.com/new-Man...guan-20T+SEL+R+Line+4MOTION-3VV2B7AX4KM033656


I missed this one. I think CarGurus had this listed but didn't have the dealer name so I thought it was a little sketchy. I'll reach to them and see if they can match my current deal. 

Thanks!


----------



## brun019822 (May 5, 2014)

MiamiBourne said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> New to this sub forum but I've been on vortex a while. I currently have a 2016 MK7 Golf R and my wife and I are expecting our first child in the middle of August. We looked at a few other SUV's (CRV, Rogue, etc) but my wife seemed to love the Tiguan for the design (interior/exterior), the tech and the 3rd row option.
> 
> ...



I live on Long island and I had the same issue as yours, I was looking for a R line sel premium with 3rd row and they told me it was very hard to find, they placed an order and I had to wait almost 3 months for it.


----------



## MiamiBourne (Jun 12, 2003)

1054521247 said:


> heres the open road website. they have one left you gotta be quick.
> https://www.vwmanhattan.com/new-Man...guan-20T+SEL+R+Line+4MOTION-3VV2B7AX4KM033656


I inquired and did not hear back. Then I sent the vin to a dealer in Jersey who I was working with and he said the car was sold back in April. Seems like Open Road needs to update there listings. Usually I would have gotten several calls by now so maybe that's why. 

Thanks though.


----------



## jimtunes (Mar 29, 2010)

MiamiBourne said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Now I have a dealer in Jersey that has plenty of SEL 4 Motion w/3rd rows but says that getting this with the R-line is rare. Anyone have trouble finding this combo? Should I push the dealership to get me one with an R-Line or leverage this for better pricing?
> 
> ...


There is no combination that is "rare". The dealerships get exactly the vehicles they order. They create their own rarity by choosing to not order that combination. They order what they feel will be easier to sell. I live in the SF bay area and the closest dealership that had the car I wanted was in Portland Oregon. I called them up and made the deal over the phone, did most of the paperwork via email and then flew up and picked up exactly the car I wanted. SEL-P R Line with NO 3rd row seat in Hab Orange.

The salesman only wants to sell what's on his lot or that he can get in a car swap from a nearby dealership. If he's unwilling to work for you, go elsewhere. Just make sure when you buy it elsewhere that you show it to him the first time you bring it in for service!


----------



## Liza5783 (Nov 2, 2017)

*Tiguan*

Does color matter?

There is a red one at Nye Volkswagen of Rome


----------



## MiamiBourne (Jun 12, 2003)

Liza5783 said:


> Does color matter?
> 
> There is a red one at Nye Volkswagen of Rome


This one:

https://www.nyevwofrome.com/new-Rome-2019-Volkswagen-Tiguan-20T+SEL+R+Line+4Motion-3VV2B7AX9KM048735

Red was actually one of the ones we liked but I found one already. If that falls through then I may take a look. Though it now seems I'm upgrading to the Premium R-Line SEL trim...oh well. Monthly price wasn't much different.

Thanks. Not sure why that one didn't come up in CarGurus but I guess it could be how it's listed and how the text search works.


----------



## blackfunk (Jul 11, 2012)

I think it's crazy that vw still hasn't caught up to demand for the SEL-P R-Line yet. I looked for from the beginning of 2018 right until December 2018 and literally could not get one dealer to take my order. Not one. Ended up in a Q7 and a Elantra Sport GT. 

Best of luck. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MiamiBourne (Jun 12, 2003)

blackfunk said:


> I think it's crazy that vw still hasn't caught up to demand for the SEL-P R-Line yet. I looked for from the beginning of 2018 right until December 2018 and literally could not get one dealer to take my order. Not one. Ended up in a Q7 and a Elantra Sport GT.
> 
> Best of luck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thanks and I agree. I shouldn't have to track one down in different states. I have a couple I'm negotiating with but should be in one by Friday. I'll post back when I do.


----------



## bob72601 (Jun 5, 2019)

*Tiguan*



MiamiBourne said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> New to this sub forum but I've been on vortex a while. I currently have a 2016 MK7 Golf R and my wife and I are expecting our first child in the middle of August. We looked at a few other SUV's (CRV, Rogue, etc) but my wife seemed to love the Tiguan for the design (interior/exterior), the tech and the 3rd row option.
> 
> ...


We recently purchased the 2019 Tiguan SEL 4 Motion and really like it. There were no R-Lines available. I think you would be better to try and negotiate a better price.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Black 2019 SEL-P R Line with 3 rows here. Bought off the lot here in the DC area. I didn’t even know or expected it to have a 3rd row. It’ll be nice when the kids are older, but right now we don’t use it. The manual states it’s for small adults (5’2”) or children. I want to say they’re pretty easy to find in this region all things considered. If you want I can check some dealers here and the one I went through. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## jrl_1644 (Mar 18, 2003)

We got our SEL premium r line with 3rd row. But it took weeks to find in the Pacific Northwest. I recall there was a dealership in VA. That had many. I think it was Alexandria VW. I was tempted to make the trip from Washington state to Virginia just on the sheer selection they had at the time.


----------



## gti dreamn (May 18, 2002)

congrats!

You do not need to change vehicles...trust me.

You don't need a tiguan with your first child (and one with 3 rows at that...really?). Everything you need can/will fit into the .:R. When we were first time parents, we probably took more stuff than necessary; understandable, all new parents usually do. Learn to pack essentials and learn to pack lean and you will do fine. 

Yes, little ones need things, but not as much as you think. The .:R has four doors, so loading is easy, unlike my 2-door '04 GTI. The stroller might be a tight fit, but don't buy the biggest fricken travel system out there. We did one from Britax (with carrier) that was light, compact, and had room to grow with the kid and it fit in my GTI as well as the '04 Pathfinder (primary kid hauler) at the time. The GTI was a tight fit, but everything fit in the car when we needed it to. We just didn't make large trips; only smart trips as necessary. 

The .:R will offer enough space whether the child seat is on the left, right or middle...unless you and your wife are tall, i.e. both 6'+. Or, you take road trips all the time and must have more space. If that is the case, just step up to the Atlas and be done with it. It will have all the space you will ever need and then some.

I'm probably too late to change your mind, but this is just my thoughts because I've been there. You do not need to trade in the .:R; I see no advantage in it other than maybe some more height in the passenger area and possibly in the back. It will be less fun to drive and I'm certain you'll get to a point and say, "why did I/we get rid of the .:R for this?"



Again, my thoughts/opinion. YMMV.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

jrl_1644 said:


> We got our SEL premium r line with 3rd row. But it took weeks to find in the Pacific Northwest. I recall there was a dealership in VA. That had many. I think it was Alexandria VW. I was tempted to make the trip from Washington state to Virginia just on the sheer selection they had at the time.


Alexandria VW is where I got mine and they seem to have the largest selection in the area. Sheehy VW, Karen Radley VW and Lindsay VW also have a good selection. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> jrl_1644 said:
> 
> 
> > We got our SEL premium r line with 3rd row. But it took weeks to find in the Pacific Northwest. I recall there was a dealership in VA. That had many. I think it was Alexandria VW. I was tempted to make the trip from Washington state to Virginia just on the sheer selection they had at the time.
> ...


Alexandria VW was probably the most dishonest for me along with Laurel when it came to pricing, won't even consider them for my next.


----------



## _chassis_ (Jun 21, 2019)

Just signed today on an SEL-P R-Line with third row. I wouldn’t say they are rare, but they are not the commonest configuration which is to be expected by the pricing. 

I didn’t want third row and I wanted the color combination. If you want a specific configuration you will need to be patient. If you are flexible on equipment and color, vehicles are available. 

Use cargurus to find vehicles.


----------



## shawnkline (Jun 12, 2018)

*Use caution with Lindsey Dulles*



MiamiBourne said:


> Gotcha and thanks. I am in talks with a dealer in Virginia (Lindsey Dulles) and they seem to have what I want. I have a few questions if you don't mind!
> 
> 1. Which Dealer in NY did you work with?
> 2. If working out of state, what can I ask for to make sure the dealer is going to honor my deal before traveling a few hours so I'm not wasting my time. We are looking at leasing and have worked down our numbers but I know there is room.
> ...


Just a heads up: Lindsey Dulles VW is a classic bait and switch dealer. They also have really high processing fees.

Good luck in your search!


----------



## doofoo (Jun 27, 2006)

I've never had good experiences in VA as a MD resident with all the extra dealer processing fees they throw into the mix in VA. It's more than double the fee's in MD.

I have gotten dealers in MD to transfer cars I found on VA dealers lots though which saved me. 

Not sure if it makes sense, just ready you were in NY. Not too far of a drive to MD/VA if you can save some bucks though.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

shawnkline said:


> MiamiBourne said:
> 
> 
> > Gotcha and thanks. I am in talks with a dealer in Virginia (Lindsey Dulles) and they seem to have what I want. I have a few questions if you don't mind!
> ...


I bought my 18 at Lindsay, they were the only ones that broke down each part of the price for me in advance as to what parts were not everyone qualified for and what was based on standard financing. Agree VA fees at 399-499$ higher than MD so that should be figured in.

Also be aware, Marylands lemon law only covers you for vehicles registered in MD, while Virginia covers you if you buy in Virginia (even if your register somewhere else, hence you may have dual state coverage.) Ie MD consumer buying in 
West VA has coverage from both states, where a West Virginia consumer buying in Maryland may not be covered by any state lemon law. (I could be wrong, but fairly certain that's correct, as I've dealt with DC registered and VA purchased).

So I'm usually willing to pay the extra processing fee for the Virginia coverage.


----------



## MiamiBourne (Jun 12, 2003)

gti dreamn said:


> congrats!
> 
> You do not need to change vehicles...trust me.
> 
> ...


No worries, I'm not getting rid of the R. We are adding the Tiguan for the daily and so the wife can have something to drive. If you look at my sig you can check out the build thread I have.



shawnkline said:


> Just a heads up: Lindsey Dulles VW is a classic bait and switch dealer. They also have really high processing fees.
> 
> Good luck in your search!


Too late, but that wasn't my experience. 



doofoo said:


> I've never had good experiences in VA as a MD resident with all the extra dealer processing fees they throw into the mix in VA. It's more than double the fee's in MD.
> 
> I have gotten dealers in MD to transfer cars I found on VA dealers lots though which saved me.
> 
> Not sure if it makes sense, just ready you were in NY. Not too far of a drive to MD/VA if you can save some bucks though.


True, they do have high processing fees.



Zabes64 said:


> I bought my 18 at Lindsay, they were the only ones that broke down each part of the price for me in advance as to what parts were not everyone qualified for and what was based on standard financing. Agree VA fees at 399-499$ higher than MD so that should be figured in.
> 
> Also be aware, Marylands lemon law only covers you for vehicles registered in MD, while Virginia covers you if you buy in Virginia (even if your register somewhere else, hence you may have dual state coverage.) Ie MD consumer buying in
> West VA has coverage from both states, where a West Virginia consumer buying in Maryland may not be covered by any state lemon law. (I could be wrong, but fairly certain that's correct, as I've dealt with DC registered and VA purchased).
> ...


This was my experience at Lindsay also. They were the first to break out the numbers and had the car I wanted. Only after I got numbers from Lindsay did other dealers locally try to match their deal. At the end it was a smooth process and I got my Tiggy yesterday. If there wasn't pressure to get this car sooner (maybe start my search smoother) I'm sure I could have gotten a slightly better deal locally but I'm happy that the search is over and that I can enjoy the car. 

Moral of this story is that you can find your car locally if you are patient and maybe use Lindsay for leverage if you want your quote written out! I had a good experience with them so you can get your car from them if that works out also.

Thanks again everyone for the advice. 

I'll update this post with pics.


----------



## MiamiBourne (Jun 12, 2003)

Here are the pics.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

MiamiBourne said:


> Here are the pics.


What did you pay (b4 tax, title, processing etc) if you don't mind me asking as I'm most likely buying next month. Feel free to DM.


----------



## MiamiBourne (Jun 12, 2003)

Zabes64 said:


> What did you pay (b4 tax, title, processing etc) if you don't mind me asking as I'm most likely buying next month. Feel free to DM.


PM Sent.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

MiamiBourne said:


> Here are the pics.


I wanted that blue so bad, looks amazing!


Sent while on the run


----------



## qrooklyN (Sep 12, 2017)

My man. I’m not sure if you remember, I saw you at 65th and 8th gas station while you were washing down the R.

I was driving a white golf then.

I bought a 2019 SEL R Line 4motion at Bay Ridge in white. They took a week to find me the car but they made it happen. Especially after I dropped a deposit of 1000, they made sure they found me a white one. Give Bay Ridge a try.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MiamiBourne (Jun 12, 2003)

qrooklyN said:


> My man. I’m not sure if you remember, I saw you at 65th and 8th gas station while you were washing down the R.
> 
> I was driving a white golf then.
> 
> ...


Thanks but I got one already in Silk Blue. It looks great in white though.


----------



## CTGeoff (Feb 24, 2015)

Congrats on getting it all nailed down. The R line looks great in the silk blue!


----------

